# Huh ... $199 Kindle Fire HD No Longer Available?



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

Was just oggling the Kindle Fire HD 8.9" and clicked on the 7" to order and no pricing or future availability on the 16gig Kindle Fire HD! I've never seen Amazon just quit selling a Kindle unless it was discontinued. Does anyone know what happened?

The 32gig 7" Kindle fire is still available for $299, but I was gonna order a $199 KF HD for the hubs ...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008GGCAVM/ref=fs_ta


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pricing showed up for me...and I can have it by Wednesday if I want.

It took a bit for the page to load for me.  Maybe it just hadn't finished loading.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shows for me too; I'm thinking temporary hiccup. . . . . .


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

Whew! That's good news! Will check on it again later on today. Thanks


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Shows for me also


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Amazon is now showing it available with or without special offers. Updating page maybe? Whatever...it's OK now.


----------



## sepharad (Jan 19, 2010)

It may have had to do with their advertisement policy, which they immediately (and should have) taken a hit on. They may have pulled it 'til they offered a "bribe us" to pull the ads option.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sepharad said:


> It may have had to do with their advertisement policy, which they immediately (and should have) taken a hit on. They may have pulled it 'til they offered a "bribe us" to pull the ads option.


The $199 Fire HD page was there long after the Special Offers issue was raised. The page was only gone for a very brief time; SandiLu posted at 7:59am EDT that it wasn't showing for her; at 8:11am EDT I could see it. The page was probably being updated and was gone temporarily.

I'm looking forward to getting my Fire 4G and don't plan on getting rid of the SOs, but I agree that the option should have been there from the beginning.

Betsy


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

Still don't know why they can't get their content available in Canada – I tried to buy one of these when I was in the U.S. lately, but had to take it back once I realized it was completely useless to me.


----------



## sepharad (Jan 19, 2010)

This is totally a guess, I may be completely wrong, but I am betting it has something to do with national vs international publishing and ownership rights. I was looking for a book which was unavailable on Project Gutenberg US and it was not in the public domain. I did a further search and found the same book on gutenberg.au in Australia where it WAS in the public domain.

Another factor may involve electronics and our various countries peeing on each other. The US govmt. is giving Blackberry RIM, a Canadian company a hard time because it wont release its code to the US government to detect TeRroRiSTs.  Lord only knows, most kindle owners look pretty scary to me.


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

sepharad said:


> This is totally a guess, I may be completely wrong, but I am betting it has something to do with national vs international publishing and ownership rights. I was looking for a book which was unavailable on Project Gutenberg US and it was not in the public domain. I did a further search and found the same book on gutenberg.au in Australia where it WAS in the public domain.
> 
> Another factor may involve electronics and our various countries peeing on each other. The US govmt. is giving Blackberry RIM, a Canadian company a hard time because it wont release its code to the US government to detect TeRroRiSTs. Lord only knows, most kindle owners look pretty scary to me.


I realize it probably has something to do with the content rights - I'm just really surprised Amazon hasn't been able to make it happen. You'd think the media companies would welcome another platform to sell their wares ...


----------

